# MaitlandUSA technology



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Pushing long riser technology since 2003! The single limb bow is a 03 29" riser bow extreme parallel 33" ATA I was working on at that time. The others speak for themselves. I am trying to create the future of archery and maybe others will follow to benefit the sport. The Retribution will have a 32" riser at a 33"ATA and the 36" riser at a 38"ATA still to be named. Lots of good stuff in the future. How about crossbows, ever seen one like this?


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

I like both of your bows but I must say the 32" riser is the most pleasing to the eye riser I've ever seen.Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

That X-bow design would have to be the quietest set up out there. I like the looks of everything so far.:cocktail::wink:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Patent app?*

I'm sure someone with the ability to do what you are showing, but you do have a patent app in for the crossbow, don't you?


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

JOE PA said:


> I'm sure someone with the ability to do what you are showing, but you do have a patent app in for the crossbow, don't you?


i hope he have, if it was me i'd have gotten a patent pending before telling everybody about my ideas

Raphael


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

The second from the right bow looks awesome! Those limbs are way beyond paralell! Is that available?


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

maitland said:


> Pushing long riser technology since 2003! The single limb bow is a 03 29" riser bow extreme parallel 33" ATA I was working on at that time. The others speak for themselves. I am trying to create the future of archery and maybe others will follow to benefit the sport. The Retribution will have a 32" riser at a 33"ATA and the 36" riser at a 38"ATA still to be named. Lots of good stuff in the future. How about crossbows, ever seen one like this?



where's the single limb bow?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

your stuf is pretty iimpressive. trying to figure out how the x bow works still


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

How 'bout the "Recrimination" for the 38 incher to go with the "Retribution". There will be recriminations when you get your retribution.:wink: It's kind of long for sticking on a limb but it sounds good and goes hand in hand with your other design.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you ever make a working copy of that crossbow? That thing looks sick!


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

pbdollar said:


> I like both of your bows but I must say the 32" riser is the most pleasing to the eye riser I've ever seen.Looking forward to following your progress.


I couldn't agree more I really like that bow

Rick


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

switchraph said:


> where's the single limb bow?


The camo one.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

The patents are all taken care of.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

maitland said:


> The camo one.


okay i was thinking of a single limb bow (i mean with just one limb)

by the way your design are very good looking and seem very fonctionnal.

Also what type of cam it is officially, i'm thinking binary but i may be wrong.

What are your plan with these design do you plan on starting a bow company anytime soon?

Raphael


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Models for the public will out around the first of the year.


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

maitland said:


> Models for the public will out around the first of the year.


Whats the specs/speeds of the solid limb bow?


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

don't know if there is a patent involved but mutiple sight mounting holes like on the new PSE bows are nice, lets people with their peeps set at high or low height keep the adjustment of their height bar of their hunting sights more or less centered, not to one of the extremes.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

knarrly said:


> don't know if there is a patent involved but mutiple sight mounting holes like on the new PSE bows are nice, lets people with their peeps set at high or low height keep the adjustment of their height bar of their hunting sights more or less centered, not to one of the extremes.



Agreed, I thought this was a very nice feature. I cant remember how holes were on the riser of the PSE's, but even 4 holes would give you 3 different positions for your sight. 

I applaud your venture Maitland, you combined some great features on these bows, and you came up with something unique,and that is not easy to do. Now I just need to shoot'em!


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

Sharp looking!


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Okie918 said:


> Whats the specs/speeds of the solid limb bow?


33"ata,315 ibo, 8"bh


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

i like the solid limb bow id buy one how much u gona sell em for?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

There's enough 33" bows out there. Come-on with the longer version, the man sized one.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

great looking stuff! can we see better pics?


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

Now I got to add another to the list to try! MaitlandUSA. I like the long riser.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Nice great looking


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

just wanted to point out that the crossbow wouldn't be legal for hunting for people in Washington even for people who have eligibility for crossbows because it doesn't have a 24" ata.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats very good looking bows and good luck to you sir.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

buckmaster27 said:


> i like the solid limb bow id buy one how much u gona sell em for?


You guys are going to force me to bring this bow back. It was a sweet shooter.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

spike camp said:


> great looking stuff! can we see better pics?


I promise when I get updated photos I will post. Still prototyping.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, I am glad you like my designs. I try to put technology into everyone!


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

VanRijn said:


> just wanted to point out that the crossbow wouldn't be legal for hunting for people in Washington even for people who have eligibility for crossbows because it doesn't have a 24" ata.


I think they need to change the laws to accept my bows.


----------



## foxj66 (Aug 31, 2009)

those look great! i like the stats you stated also 8'' BH with 315 should make a good shooter!


----------



## billybow (Aug 22, 2009)

maitland said:


> Models for the public will out around the first of the year.


We the people have spoken, we want retribution, get-er-done,:wav:


----------

